# Problème connexion WIFI, adresse IP "invalide"



## Onmac (6 Février 2011)

Bonjour, bonsoir,

J'ai un problème de connexion avec mon routeur Sagem F@st 3504 et mon MBP.

Il trouve le réseau, se connecte mais mon adresse IP et "invalide" je suis obligé de la remettre manuellement à chaque fois, et encore, ça ne fonctionne pas à tout les coups. C'est assez embêtant. En Ethernet, j'ai aucun souci, mais en WIFI! ?? 

Un autre ordi (PC) se connecte sans problème dessus. 

Avec ma PS3, j'ai souvent le message comme quoi je suis "déconnecté du serveur multimédia" ne savant pas qu'elle était multimédia, j'ai connecter un disque dur dessus mais je ne le vois pas avec mon mac ni avec ma PS3

1) Comment faire pour que mon Mac reste connecté dessus tout le temps sans avoir à refaire toutes les modifications

2) Comment voir mon disque quand je suis connecter au wifi de ma PS3 et de mon Mac? 

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Onmac (7 Février 2011)

Pas de rep ?


----------



## Onmac (8 Février 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> Pas de rep ?



Dois-je commencer à désespérer ?


----------



## roulitto (15 Février 2011)

essaie de voir le service DHCP s'il n'est pas sur une plage genre 192.168.0.1 - 192.168.0.1...
agrandi le sinon
et active le si ce n'ai déjà fait


----------



## Onmac (16 Février 2011)

Non, en fait; c'est un conflit. En adresse IP au lieu d'avoir 192.168.1.// J'ai 186.179./// des chose du genre, je renouvelle le bail DHCP mais ça ne change pas. Avec mon iMac, aucun souci.

Hier, j'ai eu un conflit en ETHERNET !


----------

